# تصميم لي وروني أرائكم



## المغتربة (2 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


شو رأيكم بتصميمي أنتظر نقدكم البناء وبكل صراحة عادي ما أزعل 
زين


----------



## مريم2 (2 يناير 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تصميم رووووعه 

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المغتربة (2 يناير 2007)

مريم2 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تصميم رووووعه
> 
> يعطيك العافيه




أشكر لك مرورك مريم وأنتي الأروع


----------



## Michael (4 يناير 2007)

تصميم جميل بس ممكن نعرف المصمم الحقيقة حسب ما هو موقع تحت بالصورة

وايضا معرفة اسم البرنامج

وشكرا


----------



## المغتربة (4 يناير 2007)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> تصميم جميل بس ممكن نعرف المصمم الحقيقة حسب ما هو موقع تحت بالصورة
> 
> وايضا معرفة اسم البرنامج
> 
> وشكرا



المصمم الحقيق أنا 
طبعاً لكن أنا صممت الصور لشخص يعني توقيعي له وهذا إيميل الشخص 
والبرنامج طبعاً الفوتوشوب
وإذا أردت تتأكد رايح أعيد الصور ولكن أضيف تعديل وأشيل كمان الأسم 
بس


----------



## O N E . A D V (5 يناير 2007)

التصميم رائع


----------



## fouly78 (10 يناير 2007)

*تصميم هايل و مشكورة*​


----------



## mr.hima (20 يناير 2007)

تصميم جميل .يا مغتربة .....شكلك بتستخدمي الفوتوشوب كويس​


----------



## فتاة الإسلام (24 يناير 2007)

الصراحة روعــة التصميم وعجبني فنك

مشكورة


----------



## Mariam80 (30 يناير 2007)

*جميل يا مغتربة

هل تستطيعين أن تصممي مواقع و منتديات؟*


----------



## المغتربة (1 مارس 2007)

أشكر الجميع على المرور


----------



## mahy (5 مارس 2007)

نايسسسسسسسس


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 مارس 2007)

_



			تصميم جميل بس ممكن نعرف المصمم الحقيقة حسب ما هو موقع تحت بالصورة

وايضا معرفة اسم البرنامج

وشكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لو تصميمك يا ريت تحطى ملف الPSD بتاع التصميم

جــــــــو​_


----------



## المغتربة (6 مارس 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> _
> 
> لو تصميمك يا ريت تحطى ملف الPSD بتاع التصميم
> 
> جــــــــو​_



التصميم لي 
ثتق في ذلك وسوف أضع لك

الملف الذي تسطيع أن تدخل عليه لبرنامج الفوتوشوب 
لكن بودي أسئل لماذا الحرص على معرفة ذلك 
هل تتوقع أنا نسرق التصاميم 
ثم أنسبها لنفسي 
وقتها أقول لك شكراً
بل ألف شكر لك
تقبل فائق ودي وتقدير


----------



## Michael (6 مارس 2007)

المغتربة قال:


> التصميم لي
> ثتق في ذلك وسوف أضع لك
> 
> الملف الذي تسطيع أن تدخل عليه لبرنامج الفوتوشوب
> ...



من تحدث عن السرقة والاتهامات!!!

لو سمحتى اقرى الكلام كويس بدل ما تستنتجى استناجات سخيفة

الاخ طلب منكى التصميم كى يعرف ويدرس كيفية قيامك بهذا التصميم من الطبقات الادوات وخلافة

حابة تشاركينا اوك مش حابة برضة اوك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## المغتربة (6 مارس 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> من تحدث عن السرقة والاتهامات!!!
> 
> لو سمحتى اقرى الكلام كويس بدل ما تستنتجى استناجات سخيفة
> 
> ...




مش رايح أرد عليك لكن حبيت أسأل أنت صاحب الموضوع 
أو هو سألك أنت ترد عليه


مش شايفة حاجة من كذا 
لو يكون مكتوب أبقى أبعت لي عشان أبص فيه


----------



## المغتربة (6 مارس 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> من تحدث عن السرقة والاتهامات!!!
> 
> لو سمحتى اقرى الكلام كويس بدل ما تستنتجى استناجات سخيفة
> 
> ...



أشكر لك مرورك وردك علي
وعشانك بس أنت رايح أنزل الملف 
بس رايح يكون فيه شعاري
ولو كان حاب أشرح له كيف يصمم 
مستعدة تمام 
بس يراسلني على الخاص 
ولا تزعل يا أستاذ


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 مارس 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمة ..

تصميم جميل أخت مغتربة .. أشكرك عليه 

و سواء أنتى اللى عامله التصميم او غيرك فشكراً برضه ليكى لانك نزلتى التصميم هنا فى المنتدى ..

تحياتى


----------



## basboosa (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم لي وروني أرائكم*

شكرا ليكى يا اخت مغتربة بس نصيحة منى ليكى نزلى تصميمك الجميل ده فى اى موقع اسلامى احسن بدل ما كل عضو يتسال انتى نزلتيه هنا فى موقع مسيحى ليه وتحتاجى تردى على كل واحد وتوجعى دماغنا...........................................وسانك يو


----------

